# Anyone Know anything On this strain



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I got some Rollers today from step dad they are down from Dick Davis/Bill Martin strain. My stepfather has only kept birds from Bill Martin in his loft ever so I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about this strain. I am hoping to get kit ready for next year or 2014 and compete.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

brown7683 said:


> I got some Rollers today from step dad they are down from Dick Davis/Bill Martin strain. My stepfather has only kept birds from Bill Martin in his loft ever so I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about this strain. I am hoping to get kit ready for next year or 2014 and compete.


Never heard of Bill Martin but Dick Davis was somewhat of a known flyer in the Indiana area YEARS ago according to what I've read and heard. Dick Davis apparently got his birds from Russell Harter. Russell supposedly had some decent birds but again, this is all hearsay since I have never actually talked to the late Russell Harter.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

So do you think from here I should see how they perform and then if need be cross something else in. I think I am going to see how they perform first. Any Suggestions


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Just play with the birds and see how they do. If they don't perform the way you like, then try to find something else. 

But if you want to see if you have good birds or not, you need to go around and visit other guys and watch their birds fly.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Got another question I see some people use bob's trap to trap the birds in. On my homers I use a drop trap couldn't I use one of those for my rollers also.


----------

